# Decompress my c drive?????????? help???



## superthrobik (Dec 27, 2010)

Pls help urgently,
I am on an msi u100 running windows vista ultimate, i decided to save space so i compressed the c drive and all of its folders, only problem, when i turn the laptop on, says bootmgr( bootmanager) is compressed, how do i decompress my c drive or the boot manager or how do i even get past the bios stage that im at now!! what software will i need to boot the laptop from the bios stage....??? help thanks..


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392

you will have vista on a partition somewhere with an option to recover usually pressing f2 or something

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloadfile&dno=6845&type=manual


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

its on page 23


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you have a Vista DVD to boot from?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
I see you've been patient since 27 Dec http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/970992-decompess-my-c-drive.html

Do you have Restore discs? and if necessary (I'm not sure of the exact solution) do you know how to boot from CD/DVD instead of the hard drive?

Richard


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Please ignore my post ... posted at same time as others (above)!!


----------

